# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Në udhët e dhimbjes jetoj

## riza2008

Pse o mall më trete fare!
   (Elegji kushtuar motrës time ZH. Ç.(B)  )

Pse o mall më trete fare?
U bënë vite pa të parë.
Mbeti koka në dritare,
Loti faqeve s'është tharë.

Rri të pres,të vish pa ndjerë,
Të të shoh si ke ndryshuar,
Të të flas si dhe njëherë,
Të më thuash si ke shkuar.

Pres të bjerë një celular,
Të dëgjoj zërin e ëmbël,
Të dëgjoj fjalën "derman"
Të më futet thellë në zemër.

Pse o mall më trete fare
Dhe ma le motrën në varre?
Thuaji të vij pak tek unë,
Veç t'i flas nuk kam shumë punë.

Sa t'i shikoj sytë e bukur,
Atë buzëz të qeshur
Ta mbaj në duar,si një flutur,
Ta shikoj si është veshur.

T'i them  të braktisë varret,
Të vijë këtu me ne,
Se loti këput dhe malet,
Jemi tretur për mbi dhe.

Më duket sikur ke humbur,
Dëgjoj zhurmë dhe potere,
Ngrihem natën i përgjumur;
Ti sikur rri mbrapa dere.

Bëhet zhurmë për të të parë,
Presin ty për të takuar,
Të gjithë vënë në radhë,
Ditë e natë rrinë zgjuar.

S'të besojnë që ke vdekur,
Vetëm kur vijnë tek varri,
Largohen të gjith të heshtur,
Faqet lagur nga i qari.

Si mund të durojë nëna,
Kur i ka ikur e bija!
Gdhihet ngryset tek divani,
Lutet Zotit :"Sillma Zh......in"

Kush të çoi ty në varreza
Dhe të shkëputi nga mua?
Më le qyqe me të zeza,
Dhe burrin tënd pa grua.

Mall,o mall,mendohu mirë,
Se është një ditë e tërë,
Mos më gënje në të gdhirë,
M'i le punët gjithë pa bërë.

Më thuaj që do të vijë,
Ta mbledh këtu njerëzinë.
T'i njoftoj menjëherë,
Të vijnë njerëz nga çdo derë.

Mall,o mall ti mos u tall,
Mos më bëj mua tellall.
T'i thërras sa herë më thua,
Kurrë s'mendoke për mua?

Merre njëherë seriozisht,
Sillma pranë të vërtetën,
Do të vijë a s'do të vijë,
A ta gjëj vetë Zh......ën?

Eja, mall ,edhe më zgjo,
Po flë me syrin pa shuar.
Dhe pa dritë e dalloj....
Vetëm sill atë që dua.

Mall,o mall,më çmënde fare,
Na le larg,kaq të brengosur,
Mbetëm duke qarë në varre,
Durimi na është sosur.

Si mund të shërohet plaga,
Kur ilaçi nuk e mbyll?
Dhe të zërë kore nga brënda,
Malli prap pikon si dyll.

----------

pffff (26-02-2014)

----------


## riza2008

Duke qeshur buzgreminës,
Vjen një zë e më thot:"NDAL"!
Bukuroshia mbrapa shpinës,
Cicëron pa zë ....ngadalë.

Ç'pate djalë që mundon veten?
Ç'far kërkon në rrokullimë?!
Amanetet kurrë nuk treten
Dhe kur shkrep një vetëtimë.

Zërin që po ma sjell honi,
Zë i mbytur,zë i lodhur.
Po ju lutem :e mira/e keqja: a tregoni,
Kur kam vdekur,ç'far ka ndodhur?!

----------


## riza2008

U shemb një pjesë e jetës me kujë,
si një shkëmb i plakur, i thërmuar,
Plagët nuk munda t'ia mbyllja kurrë,
mendja sa shpesh është turbulluar.

Nga shembja dola i tronditur,
i çjerrë,i grisur,brinjethyer.
Sa shumë thyerje për të ngjitur
muret e shpresës me baltë lyer.

----------

pffff (26-02-2014)

----------


## mije

loti qe su shter

      cdo dit e bukur per mua eshte terr
      cdo nate me yje per mua eshte ferr
      cdo mengjes per mua eshte dit e mbaruar
      cdo njeri qe ka ardh mem taku aspak sme ka gezuar..

      pse o zot kaq po vuaj vall kujt i gabova???!!!
      pse o zot jam si e huaj a mos vall dike lendova???!!!
      pse o zot me le te mjer me zemer te thyer,
      kur ne jeten time as armikun skam urryer..

    me vran me shkatrruan 
    me lan me zemer e coptuar
    me hodhen si nje leck te vjeter
    me  dogjen si leter..

   e une vazhdoj e jetoj me lotin
   te merr hak e lus zotin
   se une ne jet asken skam lendu
   por ja qe jeta kshtu ma ka punu....

----------


## mondishall

Udhetim te mbare i palodhuri Riza ne udhen e re te forumit. Udhet e tua ketu ne forum me kane larguar monotonine me larmishmerin e gjetjeve poetike. Edhe nese kane dhimbje keto udhe, shpirti poetik nuk semuret kurre, perkundrazi vazhdon e vazhdon udhetimin mes enderres dhe shpreses per nje te ardhme me dinjitoze. 

  Ne rrojmë dhe pa to...

Trokas murrin ndarës, trak-trak!
Ai rënkon nga kocka e dorës
Goja lëviz e hapet pa fjal'
Niset drejt teje, mesazhi i kohës.

Përgjigjen o mik, ma kthen me trak-trak!
Murri lëshon rënkimin sërish
Nga kockat tona bëhet me gjak
Të dyve na bashkon, ky murr me shpirt.

Pa gdhirë të pagdhirët na marin
Burgu gjëmon nga murri me shpirt
Skeletet tona në litar i varin
Ne rrojmë dhe pa to, o mik!
-----------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## skender76

Pse ket udhe, riza ti morea e din se terrin, kam frikbash ti, qe me msovesesi dhimbjes, me i rreshkit.M'le pa fjal, e m'prune lott'maj per t'fort, e mahem te tiçdo varg tanin deri m'sotsi qiri, me pa ma mir.Mik riza, u munova me shkrujt dy rreshta n'ket teme te re qe ke hap. ( e pranoj qe s'ja them hiç me poezin, por e di qe ti je bujar, dhe nuk na i shan ca shkrujm...pak shaka).skenderi

----------


## riza2008

> loti qe su shter
> 
>       cdo dit e bukur per mua eshte terr
>       cdo nate me yje per mua eshte ferr
>       cdo mengjes per mua eshte dit e mbaruar
>       cdo njeri qe ka ardh mem taku aspak sme ka gezuar..
> 
>       pse o zot kaq po vuaj vall kujt i gabova???!!!
>       pse o zot jam si e huaj a mos vall dike lendova???!!!
> ...


Pershendetie mije!Faleminderit qe lexoni dhe shkruani ne faqen time letrare.Respekte nga rizai2008.

----------


## e panjohura

Po ja nisi po s'po dij kah
A t'qaj Nenen qe me la
A t'qaj Babin qe me iku
A ta qaj dashurin time
Por nga te gjitha nje shkrumb kam
E kjo eshte Engjellusha ime!
NENE!

Me linde me rrite me ushqeve
Pse moj Nene kur mu dashte aq shum
Ike me le shpinden ma ktheve?*
BABI!
Te kisha Babi te kisha shok
Te kisha mbeshtetje kur kisha lot
Edhe Ti o Babi ime
Pse me ike me le jetim?

I dashur!
A s'te erdhi keq per mua
Qe me le mbi dhe te vuaj
Me vehte more gjithe cka pata
Me ke lene si nje statuj!

Engjellusha ime!
A ndjen mall ndojhere per mua
A po je me gjysherit e m'ke harrua
Ta dijsh mire moj Engjellush
Pas Teje m'duket qe s'jeton kush!*

----------


## riza2008

> Udhetim te mbare i palodhuri Riza ne udhen e re te forumit. Udhet e tua ketu ne forum me kane larguar monotonine me larmishmerin e gjetjeve poetike. Edhe nese kane dhimbje keto udhe, shpirti poetik nuk semuret kurre, perkundrazi vazhdon e vazhdon udhetimin mes enderres dhe shpreses per nje te ardhme me dinjitoze. 
> 
>   Ne rrojmë dhe pa to...
> 
> Trokas murrin ndarës, trak-trak!
> Ai rënkon nga kocka e dorës
> Goja lëviz e hapet pa fjal'
> Niset drejt teje, mesazhi i kohës.
> 
> ...


Pershendetie Mondi!Eshte kenaqesi e veçante pjesmarrja jote si per mendimet  qe jepe dhe per poezine e bukur qe ke sjelle,por me thene te drejten na ka marrre dhe malli.Me behet qejfi qe po i rikthehesh poezise,mos ju largo se kjo kohe kaq e trazuar ka nevoje per pak poezi se i heq streset ditore.Me respekt Rizai

----------


## riza2008

> Pse ket udhe, riza ti morea e din se terrin, kam frikbash ti, qe me msovesesi dhimbjes, me i rreshkit.M'le pa fjal, e m'prune lott'maj per t'fort, e mahem te tiçdo varg tanin deri m'sotsi qiri, me pa ma mir.Mik riza, u munova me shkrujt dy rreshta n'ket teme te re qe ke hap. ( e pranoj qe s'ja them hiç me poezin, por e di qe ti je bujar, dhe nuk na i shan ca shkrujm...pak shaka).skenderi



Mik Skender!Une kete teme e hapa jo per te prekur njeri,por per tu thene qe dhe dhimbja eshte pjese e jetes,por jo te gjynjezoje jeten.Jeta hap shtigje te reja,gjen rruge te pa shkelura ,pra ajo vazhdon.Ti ke qene dhe do mbetesh nje njeri i mirpritur ne vargjet e mia dhe mund te shkruash ç'far te do shpirti.Te falenderoj dhe te respektoj me gjith shpirt.Rizai

----------


## riza2008

> Po ja nisi po s'po dij kah
> A t'qaj Nenen qe me la
> A t'qaj Babin qe me iku
> A ta qaj dashurin time
> Por nga te gjitha nje shkrumb kam
> E kjo eshte Engjellusha ime!
> NENE!
> 
> Me linde me rrite me ushqeve
> ...


Pershendetie e panjohura!Ju uroj gjith te mirat.Respekte nga rizai2008

----------


## riza2008

Të jetosh....
Pjesë e vështirë e këtij shekulli.
Oh dëshirat,ç'dëshira të realizosh?
Jeta- fantazmë e një të vdekuri.

Malet e lartë gdhihen e ngrysen,
Zogj që fluturojnë përçart në qiell,
Vajtojnë kukuvajkat për pyjet që përmbysen,
Re që gllabërojnë ditët me diell.

Po toka?Zhur nga vapa e madhe,
Blerimi thahet nga rrezet përvëluese,
Të çarat si humnera përpijnë kësaj radhe
Endrrat e një populli ëndërrues.

Shqipëria- kambanë e vuajtjes,
Fjala e lirë-stoli për ikona,
Demokracia në letra  zhubroset,
Në mitingje vetëm njerëz megafona.

Të jetosh...
Endrra e këtij filimshekulli.
Këtë varg një ditë dua ta fshi,
S'e di a do më dëgjojë vallë ,Zoti!

----------


## riza2008

Ku ti gjëj unë trendafilat
për t'i sjellë tek ty?!....
..Balta s'është më si  më para,
qielli s'është ai!...

....Po i gjeta trëndafilat,
s'janë më si ata.
Sa shum gjëra kanë ndryshuar.
Jeta.....velera s'ka.

Shirat që ende s'kanë rënë,
dhimbjen lidh në shpirt.
trëndafilat gjëmba zënë,
më pickojnë përditë..

----------


## riza2008

Tani që nëna flë në varre,
(me të dhe nja tre vjetë).
me sa proverba e tropare,
do pasurohet balta rreth!...

Ajo si kukull fle në gjumë,
Oh, mos e zgjoni atë pra!
Se rrodhi shumë ujë në lumë,
u ndërrua Hëna,një dynia...

Asaj fëmijë i mbeti shpirti,
po vjetëruar duar,këmbë....
U detyrua t'i braktisë
se s'e shëtisnin dot në hënë!...

Me aforizma e shakara,
na dha hare,kur vetë nuk kish.
Mëllënë e bukës vuri para,
nga goja e saj dhe e fëmisë.

Kur  lëmë,e pamë këtë diell,
po flokëbardhë nëna qe.
Kështu dhe iku pa u ndier,
sikur s'kishte qënë kurrë e re!

Si kur s'kishte parë luftra e burgje,
heqje e vuajtje,mos,o Zot!
uri sëmundje e tabute,
mbështetur vetëm mbi një shkop!...

Dhe luste vdekjen që ta merrte,
mos shihte bijtë e nipat keq...
po ne e donim që të rrinte,
si zjarri në prushin e vetë!...

Tani që nëna është në varre,
skeleti i saj i brishtë tek flë,
ju përgjërohem ju tufane:
Mos e rëndoni dheun mbi të!..

----------


## mondishall

Gjyshja?

Po gjyshja ishte vetë përralla
Dhe si përralla një ditë mbaroi
Flokët ju bënë re të bardha
Dhe shpirti porsi ujë kroi.

Sytë në qiell shtuan dy yje
Mbrëmjeve lezetojnë përmbi Hënë
Thonë që rri zgjuar një gjyshe
Bashkë me përrallën e pathënë.
-----------------------------------------
Të krijosh domethënë...të krijosh.

----------


## Besoja

Dhimbjes kush si ka kënduar
Ne të gjith' pa përjashtim
Her' afruar her' larguar
Na ka mbajtur nën përgjim

Dhe ka pritur vec një herë
Të na shohë të përlotur
Por dhe loti ka një vlerë
Kur del nga sy i pandotur

----------


## riza2008

E puthi fort dhe sytë iu përlotën,
Ai në krahët e tij kërcente.
Ky çast magjik që ndau botën,
Vogëlushi im  nuk do ta ndjente.

U përlotëm dhe ne atëherë,
Ish dramë e vërtet e jo përrallë.
Nënës të birin në krah ja vranë,
Fëmija do klithte për  babanë.

Një ditë do të rritet ai djalë
Dhe emrin e bukur do e thotë Jehona.
Në dorë fotografinë magjike do mbajë
Një lot do të derdhë për ditët tona.

Sa herë para fotografisë qëndroj,
Bërtet vogëlushi :breshka: osovarja,
Para albumit i heshtur mendoj:
Pasojat e një populli nga ndarja.

Kur u nis,e përlotur përshëndeti,
Dora nuk donte t'i thoshte lamtumirë,
Për një çast dhe gëzimi i heshti
Dhe pse zemra gufonte për Kosovën e lirë.

Një zjarr të pa shuar e mori me vete,
Kokën e ktheu dhe një herë në Morinë.
Gjithë bota me male e dete
Fjalën më të madhe kishte Shqipërinë

----------


## Agim Doçi

Lexoj çdo ditë me mijra vargje
dhe mbeta skllav tek poezija...
Kur dogji serbi, kulla dhe pragje
unë shkrova: A vritet pafajsia?!

lexova ty riza - poeti
tek thurje vargje gjithë psherëtimë.
Jehona - Kosovarja mbeti
si dhëmbje shpirti me ulërimë.

Një rreze dielli nuk di nga erdhi
çudi si ndrroj kët' vit dhe stina.
Vjeshta e lotëve, gjithë ujrat derdhi
Pa vizë kalova nga Qafë Morina!

Në truallin e lirë të Dardanisë
Rashë në dy gjunj e putha tokën.
Ktë djep të lashtë të Shqiptarisë
Unë nuk e ndrroj as me gjithë Botën.

----------


## riza2008

Në cilën ditë?

Në cilën ditë të ti sjell lulet
Dhe cilën ditë ta quaj djall!
Në cilën orë vdekjet vërsulen
Dhe spyesin;çfar moshe janë.

Në cilën ditë të qesh me zë
Dhe lotë gëzimi të nxjerrë syri.
Thuama hapur se ska gjë
Apo të tretem si qiriri.

Në cilin varg  të ta them emrin
Dhe cilin varg ta qaj me lot.
E kam vështirë,ti luaj vëndit,
Në gjoks,në fyt më bëhet komb.

Në cilën ditë të ti sjell lulet
Dhe cilën ditë ta quaj djall.
Më duken ditët urë që tundet,
Më duket nata si në varr.

Agim i kudo ndodhur vargu yt. Aftesite e tua ne poezi jane te pa i magjinushme .Ke lindur per poezi dhe poezia ka lindur per ty.Postova kete poezi qe eshte ne vazhdimin e temes:"Në udhët e dhimbjes jetoj".Respekte per te gjithe ata qe lexojne,shkruajne,meditojne ne vargjet e mia.Respekte nga Riza Çato.

----------


## riza2008

Ma dëgjoni shpirtin.

A e dëgjoni shpirtin tim
Që flet në heshtje me potere?
Vjen si dallgë si psherëtim,
Si një trokitje mbrapa dere.

Nga dhimbja vjen krejt i drobitur,
As buzët nuk i lag burimi.
Si zogu i lodhur nga furtuna,
Dhe sdi se ku ta bëjë ndalimin.

Endjej dhe vetë shpirtin e tretur,
Tek psherëtin mbi një gëmush,
Sikur të jetë një zë i mekur
Si një kazan që vlon  me musht.

Më parë se shpirti im të iki,
Diku në qiell a në hon,
Si shkallë që yjet ti çukisi,
Do ti vë vargun që gulçon.,

----------

